# In search of an SP-01 tactical in 9mm



## Baddog1963 (Aug 6, 2016)

Since catching the CZ bug, I sold off one of my 1911 safe queens and am now searching for an SP-01 tactical in 9mm. Problem is that I can only find .40 cal. Does anyone know who has these in stock?


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Kentucky Gun Co.

https://www.kygunco.com/Product/View?ItemNo=41016


----------



## Baddog1963 (Aug 6, 2016)

When I got my PCR, I was torn between that and the P-01. I went with the PCR because I think it will be a handier CCW pistol. Now I want a CZ full size for range/home defense. I want a de-cocker model so I am considering the Sp-01 Tactical or 75 BD Police. I am thinking the rail on the Tactical will give me options for home defense. 

The threaded barrel/ suppressor sight version at KYGW is an option. It is available, but at a higher price. By the time I convert it back to a standard model, it will eat into my upgrade budget :-\


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have the CZ75 BD Police and love it!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

try slickguns.com

or

grab a gun.com

it is a great pistol I have one in 9mm and love it

also you can check CZ custom.com

good luck

rob


----------

